# Alexander wants Van Gundy back



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article 


> Rockets owner Leslie Alexander, while saying that no one from the owner to the coaches could claim to have done a "great job" in a season stuck at 33 wins, said Friday he "absolutely" wants Jeff Van Gundy back as coach.Though he said Van Gundy's work this season could not be judged because of a stream of injuries, he indicated no loss of confidence in his coach.
> "I think Jeff's a great coach," Alexander said, "and I think he can take us to a championship."


Remeber we had the thread about Firing JVG, or is it JVG's fault. looks like he is coming back next year. Well, somehow I dont agree with Alexander, but is there any better coaches for us to hire? Looking forward for great discussions.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

a D-League coach?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Looks like Rick Adleman is going to keep his job...


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I'd stick with JVG since most of the struggles this year were due to the injuries. Obviously there are some problems with his offense, but he deserves another season and hopefully with a new cast of healthy players he can get things to finally click.


----------



## Hello_Ryan (Apr 2, 2006)

I don't think we need any current NBA coach to coach the Rockets, My high school basketball coach, Mr Woodland who might have more basketball IQ than Mr Jeff Van Gundy, at least every time he calls a time out he has a clear strategy for his player. Of course I am not being realistic.

OK, What about his brother, Stan Van Gundy, who got fired by the Heat last year? Is he available for this job....MAN...I just hate to see Jeff coming back to coach this Rockets team next year. Please, Alexander said this on April 1st, right?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Stan Van Gundy wasnt fired, he had some personal issues to address, so he quitted.
I would like to see SVG coach our team. However, I like JVG's defense. maybe we need better assistant coach to improve our offensive play. Rick Adleman, what a great idea. He is solid. IMO better than JVG.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the Adleman idea a lot, but unfortunatly like OneBadLT123 said, the Kings are probably going to keep him after this season.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

deanchueng said:


> Stan Van Gundy wasnt fired, he had some personal issues to address, so he quitted.
> I would like to see SVG coach our team. However, I like JVG's defense. maybe we need better assistant coach to improve our offensive play. Rick Adleman, what a great idea. He is solid. IMO better than JVG.


There is nothing wrong with JVG's system. I don't see Rick Adelman as a better coach than JVG. Our system is built upon Yao and Tracy. It is the system used by every championship team with a dominant big man. However, this year, our players have not been hitting their shots. This is not JVG's fault. Neither is it the failure of the system. Imagine if Raja Bell, James Jones, Boris Diaw were not able to hit their open jumpers. Does that necessitate the failure of the Phoenix run-and-gun system? No. As in this hypothetical scenario, the problem stems from personnel issues. Especially with Tracy out, our offense RELIES on the outside shooters to open up the floor for Yao.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> There is nothing wrong with JVG's system. I don't see Rick Adelman as a better coach than JVG. Our system is built upon Yao and Tracy. It is the system used by every championship team with a dominant big man. However, this year, our players have not been hitting their shots. This is not JVG's fault. Neither is it the failure of the system. Imagine if Raja Bell, James Jones, Boris Diaw were not able to hit their open jumpers. Does that necessitate the failure of the Phoenix run-and-gun system? No. As in this hypothetical scenario, the problem stems from personnel issues. Especially with Tracy out, our offense RELIES on the outside shooters to open up the floor for Yao.


There is no JVG system.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> There is no JVG system.


?? There is no Scott Skiles system. 

Leave.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

It really still amazes me that Rudy T got jacked out of his job basically because of Steve Francis' approach to playing? A guy who got you two championships w/ one star, then w/ two. Proving he can win if given talent? Jeff had a very athletic team that he busted up, only to get an untalented team w/ 2 stars and no one else but old streaky shooters who wilted like wimps in the playoffs. This year he has his built-in excuse for not winning, all the whining he does about this year was just a smokescreen to hide his coaching inadequecies and player choices. He doesn't deserve any kind of extension until after next years' allstar break. That will enough time for him to 'earn his money' and prove he can win and put together a contender w/ 2 of the best players in the NBA? If by then he gets us to 42 wins, then yes give the bas-TURD a one yr deal. But if we stumble out of the gates next year like the past few, he needs to go! With the quickness, and promote *Tom Tibideuax * as the new Head Coach. He's shown promise and leadership skills in dealing w/ players, and innovative tactics to actually improving Yao, and working w/ Luther before games. He seems very positive and commands respect. Jeff is still a angry little gremlin to me? But he does deserve the opportunity to prove his worth with 'good young team.' We'll see next year. 
But i wouldn't waste one cent on extending him this summer when we have extensive player needs to address first and foremost. Gumby can't take his sorry butt out there to play for us? This is as good as he'll ever have it as a coach so he won't quit EVER as long as Yao/Tracy are here...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

debarge said:


> It really still amazes me that Rudy T got jacked out of his job basically because of Steve Francis' approach to playing? A guy who got you two championships w/ one star, then w/ two. Proving he can win if given talent? Jeff had a very athletic team that he busted up, only to get an untalented team w/ 2 stars and no one else but old streaky shooters who wilted like wimps in the playoffs. This year he has his built-in excuse for not winning, *all the whining he does about this year was just a smokescreen to hide his coaching inadequecies and player choices.* He doesn't deserve any kind of extension until after next years' allstar break. That will enough time for him to 'earn his money' and prove he can win and put together a contender w/ 2 of the best players in the NBA? If by then he gets us to 42 wins, then yes give the bas-TURD a one yr deal. But if we stumble out of the gates next year like the past few, he needs to go! With the quickness, and promote *Tom Tibideuax * as the new Head Coach. He's shown promise and leadership skills in dealing w/ players, and innovative tactics to actually improving Yao, and working w/ Luther before games. He seems very positive and commands respect. Jeff is still a angry little gremlin to me? But he does deserve the opportunity to prove his worth with 'good young team.' We'll see next year.
> But i wouldn't waste one cent on extending him this summer when we have extensive player needs to address first and foremost. Gumby can't take his sorry butt out there to play for us? This is as good as he'll ever have it as a coach so he won't quit EVER as long as Yao/Tracy are here...


Actually he has stated numerous times that it is his fault for losing games and that the injuries are not to be used as an excuse. 
Also, don't forget that he got us 55 wins with a healthy Yao and McGrady last year. (along with those "old streaky shooers who wilted like pimps in the playoffs.")


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> ?? There is no Scott Skiles system.
> 
> Leave.


baiting to the max.. but back to the topic. The JVG offense leaves much to be desired. I personally think Houston needs an assistant coach to install a better offensive system.

OT: At least we're in the playoffs. And I think I'll stay. I like the Rockets as much as anyone on this board.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> baiting to the max.. but back to the topic. The JVG offense leaves much to be desired. I personally think Houston needs an assistant coach to install a better offensive system.
> 
> OT: At least we're in the playoffs. And I think I'll stay. I like the Rockets as much as anyone on this board.


Go bait in the Nets forum. 
I think the offensive system of every team in the league not named the Pistons, Spurs, Suns, or Mavs has much to be desired. JVG is not the greatest offensive coach, but he brings more to the table than any available coach. We have an assistant coach who does a fine job with Yao and each individual player. 

OT: Have fun losing to Detroit.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> Go bait in the Nets forum.
> I think the offensive system of every team in the league not named the Pistons, Spurs, Suns, or Mavs has much to be desired. JVG is not the greatest offensive coach, but he brings more to the table than any available coach. *We have an assistant coach who does a fine job with Yao and each individual player. *
> OT: Have fun losing to Detroit.


I do believe I'm correct in saying that you can have more than one assistant coach.

OT: When your teams been losing for years, you take what you can get. I'll take the playoffs. You seriously need to learn to let go. Everyone that doesn't have a Houston/Yao/T-Mac avatar and comes to the Rockets forum isn't out to get you. If you really wanna continue this pointless conversation then please, feel free to PM me.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

K-Dub said:


> I do believe I'm correct in saying that you can have more than one assistant coach.
> 
> OT: When your teams been losing for years, you take what you can get. I'll take the playoffs. You seriously need to learn to let go. Everyone that doesn't have a Houston/Yao/T-Mac avatar and comes to the Rockets forum isn't out to get you. If you really wanna continue this pointless conversation then please, feel free to PM me.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but you came to this forum and posted "bait to the max", attacking the Rockets coach. As a Rockets fan, I will defend our coach regardless of his record this year. You then say, "AT LEAST we made the playoffs." That doesn't sound like the same message you're sending in your followup post. When I read a statement with "at least" in it, I will naturally think of a comparison between the Rockets and the Bulls. 
There are numerous posters in these Houston boards who do not have Rockets avatars. They offer insightful and constructive posts completely unlike your "bait". I don't really want to continue this pointless conversation, but if you haven't learned to let go, my inbox is open.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

wow where did all this tension come from? All he did was put is input on what he thinks about JVG, he wasnt baiting. I've heard much worse from rockets fans living in Houston.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yo, people calm down. Everybody is just trying to say what they think is better for the team, after all we all have the same goal, to make this team better.
Each and every one has unique points, never say other people are wrong. Discipline guys, try to be more mature about everything. Respect other people's opinions. Thank you very much.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> wow where did all this tension come from? All he did was put is input on what he thinks about JVG, he wasnt baiting. I've heard much worse from rockets fans living in Houston.


Well, he admitted to baiting in his post by saying "baiting to the max...".


----------

